# nginx and 'sites-available' folder



## Aquitanis (Sep 4, 2022)

Standard nginx package has the monolithic file nginx.conf. But when using nginx on Debian / Ubuntu etc., you will have some improvements, f.e. saving site configs into separate files in /etc/nginx/sites-available directory. Their soft links are in /etc/nginx/sites-enabled directory, and the main nginx.conf refers to them via directive:

```
include /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/*.conf
```
This is handy but it's not a part of the standard nginx package. FreeBSD distro doesn't include these subdirectories and doesn't adapt nginx.conf to use them. Instead, the monolithic file is used. See this discussion.

*bsd-nginx-sites* is made to fix this issue and make nginx maintenance on FreeBSD more comfortable.

https://github.com/redarrow-rus/bsd-nginx-sites

If anybody tries it, please give your feedback


----------

